# Visa cancellation rules



## s.k9783894223 (Sep 7, 2017)

Dear sir

Recently i joined a company in Dubai. i worked 1 month for company and undergo the medical process and applied for UAE ID. Now due to some reason i don't want to work with this company and wants to return my country. Please tell me what is the rule of visa cancellation...?


----------



## NewtoDUB (Aug 7, 2017)

Surely if it's your choice you just tell your employer you want to resign (assuming you've got a probation period in your contract and no minimum notice). They will then make sure you work with them to get visa cancelled. An employer wouldn't want someone staying on a visa they've sponsored if they don't work for them.

Then just go!


----------



## s.k9783894223 (Sep 7, 2017)

NewtoDUB said:


> Surely if it's your choice you just tell your employer you want to resign (assuming you've got a probation period in your contract and no minimum notice). They will then make sure you work with them to get visa cancelled. An employer wouldn't want someone staying on a visa they've sponsored if they don't work for them.
> 
> Then just go!


what about labor ban ?


----------



## NewtoDUB (Aug 7, 2017)

s.k9783894223 said:


> what about labor ban ?


Don't know the rules on that - I'm at a Free Zone company but if you want to go back to India anyway does it even matter?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

s.k9783894223 said:


> what about labor ban ?


Hi,
The method of resigning and penalties depend on whether you are on a fixed or unlimited contract.
If you are returning back to your home country - what difference would a labour ban make to you?
Cheers
Steve


----------

